# Best collar for puppy?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just bought a dog size small to bring Bentley home. They grow so fast, I think we went through about 6 collars so far and need another bigger one now:doh:


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought a small adjustable nylon collar with a nylon leash. I will get him a harness when he is done with his puppy shots and is all clear to go for walk and play outside( I live in Hawaii and Parvo is bad here, so no walking until 2 weeks after his shots are finished. It is not like that everywhere though.).


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Get one with a buckle. The interlocking plastic snaps can break.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

We just got a cheap nylon one for Milla from petsmart, med size I think. We have only had her for almost 2 months and its almost to small for her. We are going to get another one soon. I probably wont get a nicer one until she's done growing.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I recommend any collar thats at least 3/4 to 1 inch and like people said above, get a buckle one because the snaps do break and come undone. Thickness is really important because it disperses the tension from pulling over a larger area so as to avoid injury to the neck, especially with a fragile puppy! If you've ever pulled a thin nylon leash or collar in your hand it hurts and cuts into you, it does the same to a puppy's/dog's neck. The thicker ones may look silly on a little puppy but its much safer .


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

Ruby is 13 weeks, and she's had a harness since we brought her home at 8 weeks. I prefer it to a collar, especially now -- she frequently finds something interesting when we're outside, and tries to bolt for it. Leaves blowing across the pavement in the wind, a pine cone, you name it, she'll try and chase it with very little warning. I'd feel bad if she snapped back on the leash and it was her neck taking all the tension. 

We bought a cheap Petco brand one at first (a small), and it seemed kind of itchy. We upgraded to a little a nicer Kong one with different materials, and she doesn't mind it at all. KONG® Harness with Traffic Loop for Dogs - Summer PETssentials - Dog - PetSmart 

It's also really easy to put on. 

If you do buy your pup a harness, just make sure they don't chew on it. Spray it with bitter apple if it's a problem; they're able to chew right through it in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

These were the 3 collars I used with Jacks while he grew up. 

The biggest collar is a 24", I believe. The middle one is an 18-22" collar. 

The biggest blue collar vanished in a black hole somewhere (probably the laundry room), but Bertie inherited the two other collars. With him having a smaller head than Jacks at the same age, I actually purchased an in-between size collar that he can still wear now, but really tided him over between the smallest collar and the middle one which is his training collar right now. 

Bertie actually fits in the same collars as Jacks now - obviously the tightest hole. 

Harnesses causes wear spots on the fur, and I think a lot of dogs learn to walk inappropriately (pulling) in them.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Rubyftw said:


> Ruby is 13 weeks, and she's had a harness since we brought her home at 8 weeks. I prefer it to a collar, especially now -- she frequently finds something interesting when we're outside, and tries to bolt for it. Leaves blowing across the pavement in the wind, a pine cone, you name it, she'll try and chase it with very little warning. I'd feel bad if she snapped back on the leash and it was her neck taking all the tension.
> 
> We bought a cheap Petco brand one at first (a small), and it seemed kind of itchy. We upgraded to a little a nicer Kong one with different materials, and she doesn't mind it at all. KONG® Harness with Traffic Loop for Dogs - Summer PETssentials - Dog - PetSmart
> 
> ...


Thank you and I'm glad you mentioned a harness, and thanks for providing me with the information from Petco! I actually prefer harnesses as well and I know puppies can pull on leash and I can imagine it would hurt them with a regular collar. I have seen collars that fasten tighter as they pull, although not a choke chain but made of material, but still that seems like it can hurt them. 

What size harness would you recommend that I get for my 8 week old? Well actually, he will be a little closer to 9 weeks. I know that harnesses are also expandable and can also be fastened tighter, so hopefully it'll also last a little longer too. 

But, my only thought is that I'm also unsure of how much we will be walking him on leash because of the whole parvo issue. I assumed that when he was out we would be carrying him, and he wont need a leash for the backyard. Are you able to walk your dogs at all before their last shots? I planned on talking to my vet about it when we go see her. I made an appointment for the Monday after I pick him up. Although he's not due for any shots, I want to make sure he has a clean bill of health and it would be nice for my vet staff to meet him and for Champ to meet them when he doesn't have to get any shots...just a lot of treats!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> These were the 3 collars I used with Jacks while he grew up.
> 
> The biggest collar is a 24", I believe. The middle one is an 18-22" collar.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, thanks for mentioning that about the harness! Although it does seem like it wouldn't hurt them as much when they pull, I can also understand how it can cause problems on the fur, they can get really snug, especially if the dog is pulling! 

Thank you for showing me those pictures, it helps me to get a sense of what I should buy. I really appreciate it!

Did you just attach the leash to these? What kind of leash is best? I'm still confused about how much we will actually be walking him due to the whole parvo issue, but regardless, I still want a collar on him when he is out and about, even if we are carrying him...also so we can put a tag on him!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Buy a leather leash, or your hands will suffer down the road. I was getting nylon burns on my hands at 3.5 months. Or....I suppose you could just wear gloves whenever you walk him.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Leather leashes are a ripoff at Petco or Petsmart. Mine was $13 for a 4 footer at our training center, but I suppose you could also look online.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For a puppy 2-4 month old puppy, you don't really need a macho leash. I generally get a 1/4" nylon leash - er, actually that's the leash I use with my dogs. If you have a puller, I'd get a thicker leash and especially a leather leash. 

I use leather leashes for training at class. Part of that is because I like the dog knowing that when I put a special leash and collar on them, they have to work - as opposed to what I let them get away with everywhere else.  Those are out in my car and I'm too lazy to go out there and get a pic for you.... : But a GOOD _quality_ leather leash is a must when raising a young golden. The nylon leashes are great for walks, but they are ugly and of course harder on your hands. 

When I picked out a leather leash for Bertie's training, I felt the leather. I like it to feel pliable and soft in my hand. If the leather is stiff and rough, then you might as well be using that nylon leash. IMO opinion anyway. #leathersnob 

My guy's walking leashes - 

They were 5' originally, but I put a few knots in so they are now about 4.5 feet long.

Not the best quality picture, but the blue collar (Jacks) is 1" width, and you can see Bertie's collar and the two leashes in comparision.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Leather leashes are a ripoff at Petco or Petsmart. Mine was $13 for a 4 footer at our training center, but I suppose you could also look online.


Thanks for the tip!!



Megora said:


> For a puppy 2-4 month old puppy, you don't really need a macho leash. I generally get a 1/4" nylon leash - er, actually that's the leash I use with my dogs. If you have a puller, I'd get a thicker leash and especially a leather leash.
> 
> I use leather leashes for training at class. Part of that is because I like the dog knowing that when I put a special leash and collar on them, they have to work - as opposed to what I let them get away with everywhere else.  Those are out in my car and I'm too lazy to go out there and get a pic for you.... : But a GOOD _quality_ leather leash is a must when raising a young golden. The nylon leashes are great for walks, but they are ugly and of course harder on your hands.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, and for the picture! And don't worry about not going out to your car, you're allowed a lazy day! In fact, I'm having one too and I'm supposed to be writing up a presentation, but leashes are SO MUCH more important right now!! It's getting more and more difficult for me to concentrate when I have a puppy coming home in a week!

Anyways, I will make sure to get a thicker leash and one that is not going to tear my hand up! I remember when my Monte was young and he would pull, it'd get rope burns on my hand and I'd have a red mark for days! Hopefully a little puppy isn't that strong, but I'm sure as he gets older he will be!

When he comes home he will have his first shots, so will that be sufficient to walk him on concrete? We live in a cul-de-sac so I was hoping to be able to just walk him up and down the street, since I can imagine walking too far would be too taxing for him, and then there's the parvo issue...


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

SMBC said:


> What size harness would you recommend that I get for my 8 week old? Well actually, he will be a little closer to 9 weeks. I know that harnesses are also expandable and can also be fastened tighter, so hopefully it'll also last a little longer too.
> 
> But, my only thought is that I'm also unsure of how much we will be walking him on leash because of the whole parvo issue. I assumed that when he was out we would be carrying him, and he wont need a leash for the backyard. Are you able to walk your dogs at all before their last shots? I planned on talking to my vet about it when we go see her. I made an appointment for the Monday after I pick him up. Although he's not due for any shots, I want to make sure he has a clean bill of health and it would be nice for my vet staff to meet him and for Champ to meet them when he doesn't have to get any shots...just a lot of treats!


RE: Parvo --

It's truly horrible, and of course a huge concern. 

Before I got Ruby, and for several weeks (and even now to an extent, but less), I was extremely paranoid about it - probably to a ridiculous extent. First time puppy parenting is tough! She gets her last shot in 12 days; I can't wait. 

Leash walking outside depends on your situation. Do you have a yard, or have friends with a yard (and vaccinated dogs, if they have dogs)? You mentioned a yard, so I imagine so! 

I live in a gated condo complex, so no yard here. There are a handful of people with dogs, and all the grassy spots are communal. Everyone picks up after their dogs, though; it's extremely rare to find any feces, and almost everyone has much older dogs. I'm not fond of newspaper/puppy pad training indoors, so I knew I'd just have to hope for the best outside. Still, I don't take any unnecessary risks -- we only go in a ~50 square foot grass lawn, and she's been here for three weeks and been completely fine. Whew!

If you do have a yard, I personally wouldn't walk your pup anywhere else other than friends'/families' houses who also have yards (and vaccinated dogs, if they have them). In the grand scheme of your dog's life, 14-16 weeks is nothing, and it's just not worth the risk. 

Back to the collar/harness stuff! 

Yard or not, I'd still strap on a harness or collar (whichever you prefer, though it sounds like you're leaning toward a harness), and walk them on the leash. It gets your pup used to walking with a leash on, having the weight, and responding to you. If Ruby isn't asleep or in her crate, she's pretty much always get her leash on. She walks like a champ now! 

It's also a great idea to watch them go potty, and go with them, even if you do have a yard. That way you can always make sure they're having good, healthy poops, and that they're actually going to the bathroom outside. Plus you get to reward them for an excellent potty! 

I've got a handful of friends that just put their puppies outside to go to the bathroom, and don't actually watch them do it. Then they come inside and pee/poop on the floor within a minute. Haha :doh:.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> For a puppy 2-4 month old puppy, you don't really need a macho leash. I generally get a 1/4" nylon leash - er, actually that's the leash I use with my dogs. If you have a puller, I'd get a thicker leash and especially a leather leash.
> 
> I use leather leashes for training at class. Part of that is because I like the dog knowing that when I put a special leash and collar on them, they have to work - as opposed to what I let them get away with everywhere else.  Those are out in my car and I'm too lazy to go out there and get a pic for you.... : But a GOOD _quality_ leather leash is a must when raising a young golden. The nylon leashes are great for walks, but they are ugly and of course harder on your hands.
> 
> ...


When Bella was 35 lbs at 3.5 mo., we took her on a camping trip to the Itasca State Park (Mississippi River headwaters). There were dozens of people around whenever we were at the actual headwaters area. My hands suffered considerably. It was then that I realized I needed a leather leash. Bella was quite powerful even at that young age.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nairb said:


> When Bella was 35 lbs at 3.5 mo., we took her on a camping trip to the Itasca State Park (Mississippi River headwaters). There were dozens of people around whenever we were at the actual headwaters area. My hands suffered considerably. It was then that I realized I needed a leather leash. Bella was quite powerful even at that young age.


Some goldens are like that. 

Bertie is still featherlight on the leash and even when he's pulling it's not really enough to bother me. 

Jacks at the same age was a clingywort and glued to my side and constantly nudging up on my hand and checking in on me. 

IF Jacks DOES pull, then even with leather leashes nothing is going to hold him back. His neck/shoulders especially are solid muscle, I think. 

Funny thing to share about one trial we were at.... : This was before I invested in a crate, or rather I became serious about crate training after this happened. 

My sister was with me and holding onto Jacks while I went out into the ring to do the "night of the living dead" walk around the ring (I think this was rally or BN) where they let you go out there and familiarize yourself with the course. 

I was still inside the ring and happened to look up to see a golden dog running loose and weaving around dogs and people... on a mission to find his mom. :doh: 

He had apparently decided enough was enough and hauled with all his might and my sister couldn't hang onto him. 

This was with my training leash which is thick solid leather.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Rubyftw said:


> RE: Parvo --
> 
> It's truly horrible, and of course a huge concern.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information! I know parvo is so scary and is life threatening, and I really don't want to take any chances. I'm the type of person, especially after going through what we went through with our last dog, that would prefer to wrap their dog in bubble wrap for the rest of their lives so nothing bad happens, but at the same time I want him to be able to get properly socialized and learn how to walk on leash. When we first got Monte, we brought Monte to his first vet appointment in his large crate because we were so scared of parvo, and whenever I see the nurse that treated him that day, and it's often because she lives near me, she always laughs about the dog that came to his vet appointment in his crate I really like your suggestion about just putting the leash on and walking him around the house, or yard. 

That actually brings me to another fear of mine and something you brought up...socializing him with other dogs. Most of my friends that have dogs have bigger dogs, and none have yards, so they would have to come here. But, I'm wondering if an 8-9 week old puppy can play with a bigger dog? Is that at all dangerous, even if the dog is a very nice dog? To tell you the truth, I'm actually so anxious about him playing with other dogs! I don't want anything bad to happen to him But I know I am going to have to suck it up, especially since the dog sitter who will be taking care of him on Fridays has a dog she brings with her. I will probably stop breathing the first time they meet!

I think what I am going to do is just buy a cheap collar with the specifics that people have suggested and then see how he does with it, and then also get a harness to see how that would be too. I just want him to be able to have some sort of collar on. I'll also ask his vet when we go see her the monday after we get him. 

I am also planning on carrying him around places, like home depot and places that are dog friendly. I bought a mat to put in the shopping carts so that we can wheel him around in the store. I really have nothing to buy right now at home depot, but I feel like I should spend some time meandering around with him in the cart so people can pet him. He has been really human socialized so far at the breeders house, so I just want to add to that, but it's the dog part that scares me...


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> Some goldens are like that.
> 
> Bertie is still featherlight on the leash and even when he's pulling it's not really enough to bother me.
> 
> ...


I weigh 190 lbs, and Bella almost pulled me off my feet a few weeks ago chasing after a freaking leaf. Believe it or not, she even had her prong collar on!


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

SMBC said:


> Thank you so much for the information! I know parvo is so scary and is life threatening, and I really don't want to take any chances. I'm the type of person, especially after going through what we went through with our last dog, that would prefer to wrap their dog in bubble wrap for the rest of their lives so nothing bad happens, but at the same time I want him to be able to get properly socialized and learn how to walk on leash. When we first got Monte, we brought Monte to his first vet appointment in his large crate because we were so scared of parvo, and whenever I see the nurse that treated him that day, and it's often because she lives near me, she always laughs about the dog that came to his vet appointment in his crate I really like your suggestion about just putting the leash on and walking him around the house, or yard.
> 
> That actually brings me to another fear of mine and something you brought up...socializing him with other dogs. Most of my friends that have dogs have bigger dogs, and none have yards, so they would have to come here. But, I'm wondering if an 8-9 week old puppy can play with a bigger dog? Is that at all dangerous, even if the dog is a very nice dog? To tell you the truth, I'm actually so anxious about him playing with other dogs! I don't want anything bad to happen to him But I know I am going to have to suck it up, especially since the dog sitter who will be taking care of him on Fridays has a dog she brings with her. I will probably stop breathing the first time they meet!
> 
> ...


Hahaha, my fiance and I are the same way. We had Ruby wrapped up in a blanket and asked the vet to deep-clean the scale before we let them weigh her. I'm sure dealing with us is extremely annoying, but oh well! 

I'll preface my experiences by stating I'm a total amateur. There are people on these forums with infinitely more experience than me, and there's a treasure trove of great information on socialization here.

Still, I wouldn't be afraid of socializing your pup with other dogs -- just choose wisely. As long as they're vaccinated and reasonably well trained, it should be fine. Ruby is 13 weeks, and has met ~12-14 other dogs (of varying size and personality), and done extremely well with all of them. Keep in mind that a lot of older dogs (3-4+) find puppies to be extremely annoying, and don't want much to do with them.

My friend has an 8 month old Boston Terrier that goes bananas for Ruby, and they'll play for hours. My fiance's parents have a 6 year old English Lab, and it took him a week and a half to start playing with her at all. At worst, he barked at her, or gently nipped her when she would maul him. 

My biggest concern would be your new puppy playing with a big puppy (for example, another 8-12 month old golden retriever) -- there's high potential for them playing too rough, and your puppy getting stepped on or accidentally hurt. Just don't let anything get too rough, and you should be fine. Try not to be too anxious when you make introductions; that can make things more difficult.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Love love love Lupine! I'd get the 8-12 inch size for how. That should last you a while! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I have used quick release collars and have never had one break. My 5.5 year old wears some that are about 4.5 years old already. A small from just about any company will work but will probably need to be adjusted to it's smallest size. As someone mentioned earlier, Lupine is a great collar for puppies. Some of my favorite brands when a puppy gets a bit older are Bella Bean, Gwen Gear and Up-Country Collars.

The only buckle collars I use are Leather Ones. Around the Collar out of New York makes great ones. If you go to their website and search for their "Jake" collar it's named after my 5.5 year old. He's the Golden modeling it . No kidding.

A leather leash is a good investment. I prefer wider 6 foot leashes for loose lead walking and 4 ft thin ones for obedience training.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Rubyftw said:


> Hahaha, my fiance and I are the same way. We had Ruby wrapped up in a blanket and asked the vet to deep-clean the scale before we let them weigh her. I'm sure dealing with us is extremely annoying, but oh well!
> 
> I'll preface my experiences by stating I'm a total amateur. There are people on these forums with infinitely more experience than me, and there's a treasure trove of great information on socialization here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice! I'm glad I'm not the only one who is extremely protective over their dog You're right, I just need to let that anxiety go. The dog walkers dog is a year old I think, but she said he does a really good job of playing with all different types of dogs, and acting accordingly to how the other dog can play. I'm hoping he will be a good influence for my puppy. I have another friend who has 2 insane dogs, and I want my dog no where near hers...ever! Our puppy has already been so socialized to people and I also want to make sure he is well socialized to other dogs as well, and not just his litter mates. I'm so excited to go and see them again tomorrow...we have to make our ranking and then Wednesday we find out who he is....

How's everything going with Ruby?



rhondas said:


> I have used quick release collars and have never had one break. My 5.5 year old wears some that are about 4.5 years old already. A small from just about any company will work but will probably need to be adjusted to it's smallest size. As someone mentioned earlier, Lupine is a great collar for puppies. Some of my favorite brands when a puppy gets a bit older are Bella Bean, Gwen Gear and Up-Country Collars.
> 
> The only buckle collars I use are Leather Ones. Around the Collar out of New York makes great ones. If you go to their website and search for their "Jake" collar it's named after my 5.5 year old. He's the Golden modeling it . No kidding.
> 
> A leather leash is a good investment. I prefer wider 6 foot leashes for loose lead walking and 4 ft thin ones for obedience training.


I've heard of the quick release collars before, but I actually have no idea what they are:doh: Would you be able to explain them to me or show me a picture? I've seen people talk about them on other threads but always felt stupid to ask...


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Collar ,Leash & Harness*

Over the years (30) I've found the nylon collars stand up best, especially if you have water dog. Whether it's a standard buckle or adjustable, quick connect, is personal preference.

An adjustable one is convenient for puppies because they're growing so fast.

Our Bella has a nylon collar, & 6ft nylon leash. We use a harness for walks, as she did respond to a leash pulling on her collar very well.
Her collar is just to hold her tags.

The sporn no-pull harness was our choice after seeing one on another dog in the same obedience class.

Mike D


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

For our pit mix we use a harness+ a 5 foot nylon double handle leash. It has a loop handle for a short leash for when she pulls and I need to take control and the regular handle for when she is behaving. Her collar is just for her tags.


----------

